

Missing (from) Links: great idea for the expansion of HTML syntax - gabrielroth
http://www.furia.com/page.cgi?type=log&id=273

======
gojomo
In addition to a search string, XPath or CSS selector syntax could be nice.
(Think: JQuery.)

Should be easy to implement as a Greasemonkey script or FF add-on.

